# Some pictures of Oreo



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

He's almost 4 months old. Seems like we had him forever!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

More pics...


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Two more


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable! It's amazing how quickly they grow into your heart, isn't it?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

looks so much like miller, its crazy, but miller has more white on him


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO CUTE! I love all the pics!! thanks for sharing!
the one of him holding his giraffe between in legs is priceless!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's really, really cute!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, he can WORK those eyes!!! I would end up being his slave. So cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute! Yes, those eyes will get you every time!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh so cute in all pictures but hugging the giraffe is my favorite.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little doll! Great shots! He looks so darn snuggly!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

he's very cute !!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little fluffball! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Now that's a black beauty! 
Lucky. If it was my Roshi, all those plush would be torn apart!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG - LOVE the giraffe shot!!!!!!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all.

Oreo's a cutie for sure.

He's been ALOT better this past week. He's slowly getting over the separation anxiety. He wimper a little but won't bark anymor when i leave him in the kitchen as I go shower. There's is one issue, I'm not sure if it is an issue, that he ALWAYS poops when I'm in the shower in the morning even though he went out to poop already. At least he poops on the Ugodog 

I have a feeling it's might have to do with him going to doggy daycare. He's more confident now. Before he use to sit in the corner during puppy obedience and growl and snarl at any dogs that comes near him. Last saturday during puppy obedience he was chasing a pitbull hahaha.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd count it GOOD thing if he's pooping on the Ugo-Dog, no matter WHEn it is!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I love those expressive eyes! What a handsome little guy he is.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

He's adorable. Have fun with him!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Those eyes, those eyes...they are mesmerizing me!


----------

